# Storm doors



## sk8z (Nov 7, 2007)

I'd like to add a storm door onto my front entrance so I can let some nice breezes in this summer. For some reason houses these days do not come with them. Looking at the full view glass/screen ones. Home Depot carries Anderson. Lowe's carries Larson and Pella. Any recommendations? 

Also, what's the scoop regarding storm doors and fiberglass interior doors? I just read something that recommended NOT putting on a storm door if it would be subjected to more than a few hours of direct sunlight...said the heat generated and trapped between the doors could damage the interior door. My front door is on the West side of the house so it is subjected to lots of sun. However, the only time I would have the glass on instead of the screen would be the winter so I wouldn't think heat buildup would be a concern.


----------



## CarpenterJim (Feb 26, 2008)

I've installed lot's of Larson storm doors, everyone seems to be happy with them.
The heat being trapped between the storm door & entry door is something that the entry door manufactures have addressed long ago. If you install a storm door on a new entry door you will void the warranty of the entry door. Of course this does not stop people from doing this but it is something that most are not aware off. However you gotta have alot of heat to warp a door. It does happen but...............
In your case I would install the storm door & you should not have any problems.


----------

